# What are my options for IPS monitors



## shaunak (Mar 13, 2011)

I am at my PC for long periods, and am planning to buy an IPS monitor, to give some relief to my eyes. 

What are my options in the 19" to 22" range?

Is the Dell UltraSharp series available in india? How much does it start from?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 14, 2011)

Dell U2211H costs around 16k and is the VFM IPS panel display available in India. There are other IPS panel displays that go all the way up till 50k-60k.


----------



## bernard (Apr 1, 2011)

The Dell U2410 is a great quality panel. I have two of them at work and they are great. You can generally pick them up on sale from Dell for $500ish. If you're using a Mini or a Pro, then you could pick up two and they would provide you with a fantastic digital canvas to work on.

BERNARD
Improve English Grammar


----------

